# Interested in Kayaking in the Hampton Roads area



## yakmanusmcret (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello fellow Kayakers, my name is Gerald I'm interested in learning Kayak Fishing. I've never been in a kayak before. Was wondering if there are any local groups in the Hampton Roads Area that go out often...I live in Suffolk, VA. My wife is skeptical about me being out on the water alone so if I find a group she will be more comfortable about me being out on the water. I haven't purchased a yak yet....because I'm not familiar with the boats yet. If I could join a group or go out with someone please let me know.


----------



## Cantufish (Nov 23, 2014)

Check out tidewater kayak anglers association. I regularly kayak fish with a few freinds and my dad. We wouldn't mind more compnay. If you wanna try one out before you buy check out wild river outfitters on vb blvd the have 24hr rentals for $40 and they have a nice line up of rentals. If you have any more questions or want to meet up shoot me a message we will be fishing this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## yakmanusmcret (Jul 15, 2015)

Cantufish I sent you a message not sure if it was delivered. I dont see anything in my sent emails. Let me know if you received it.


----------

